# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  samsung galaxy s4

## idaabd

عندي galaxy s4 امريكي ولا توجد فيه اللغة الفرنسية  هل يمكن زيادتها وكيف و شكرا لكم

----------


## king of royal

اخى انت مستخدم عادى  
والا فنى صيانه  
متابعه

----------


## idaabd

مستخدم عادى اخى

----------


## idaabd

اخواني ليس هناك من يقدم المساعدة  ??

----------


## kojyy

> اخواني ليس هناك من يقدم المساعدة  ??

  اخى الكريم ارجو اعلامنا بموديل الهاتف لأن S4 اكثر من نوع وانشاءالله نفيدكم بالرد السريع 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## idaabd

نوع   موديل الهاتف  galaxy s4 sch-i545

----------


## idaabd

اخى الكريم   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  هل من مساعدة جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## idaabd

ولا راد ولا مساعدة اخواني ??

----------

